# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راه حل

## NAZANIN1

سلام 
من 3 ساله پشت کنکورم هیچکدومو درس نخوندم با اینکه همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم چون دوران مدرسه درسم خوب بود و سمپادی بودم و مشکل درس خوندنم بیشتر از سوم دبیرستان شروع شد که تقلب و درس نخوندن گذروندن روزها به بیهودگی شروع شد ولی نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم درس بخونم همه منابع رو دارم همه چی برای درس خوندن برام هست ولی نمیتونم نه اینکه نخوام نمیتونم میترسم انگاری یه جور ترس از شروع دارم نمیدونم از چی اصلا نمیتونم بخونم کتاب جلو روم بازه من ساعت ها بهش زل زدم ولی یه کلمه هم نخوندم هیچی از درسا هم یادم نیست اصلا نمیدونم دردم چیه دیگه از لحاظ روانی خیلی بهم ریختم نمیدونم چیکار کنم مشاورم چند بار قبلا گرفتم ولی به همشون میگفتم دارم میخونم وقتی هم که میگفتم نخوندم اصلا یه راه حل درست نمیدادند امسال هم مجبورم انتخاب رشته کنم ولی ازاد میزنم من عاشق پزشکی ام نمیتونم به غیر اون به رشته دیگه فک کنم نگین هم اگه عاشقشی چرا نمیخونی خودمم نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم حالا برای 1401 چیکار کنم اشتباهای گدشته تکرار نشه ؟

----------


## scorpion2020

سلام من پشت کنکوری نبودم و تجربه شما رو ندارم ولی یه موردی بگم:
.شما باید بیشتر از اینکه به هدفتون فکر کنید باید روی مسیر وسیسیتمتون روی این یکسال فکر کنید وسعی کنید شما عادت به درس خواندن رو در کل حذف کردید برا همین نمیتونید درس بخونید پس باید سعی کنی به مرور سایر عادت ها واتلاف وقت های دیگرتو حذف کنی و به عادت های جدید تغییرشون بدی،وقتی شما به درس خوندن عادت کنی وبعد هر دوهفته نتایج مثبتی از عملکردتون میگیرید اصلا خسه نمیشید و از مسیر کنکور هم لذت میبرید و...
پیشنهاد میکنم حتما کتاب عادت های اتمی(atomic habits) نوشته جیمز کلیر رو بخونی که بهترین و پرمخاطبترین کتاب دنیا در زمنیه تغییر عادت ها، عادت سازی و ... هست که کاملا کاربردی وبدرد بخوره فاین کتاب تو ایران چندین نسخه ترجمه شده ومیتونی 
فایلشم پیدا کنی ،20 فصله هر روز نیم ساعت وقت بزار یه فصلشو بخون ،متحول خواهی شد....

----------


## unlucky

> سلام 
> من 3 ساله پشت کنکورم هیچکدومو درس نخوندم با اینکه همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم چون دوران مدرسه درسم خوب بود و سمپادی بودم و مشکل درس خوندنم بیشتر از سوم دبیرستان شروع شد که تقلب و درس نخوندن گذروندن روزها به بیهودگی شروع شد ولی نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم درس بخونم همه منابع رو دارم همه چی برای درس خوندن برام هست ولی نمیتونم نه اینکه نخوام نمیتونم میترسم انگاری یه جور ترس از شروع دارم نمیدونم از چی اصلا نمیتونم بخونم کتاب جلو روم بازه من ساعت ها بهش زل زدم ولی یه کلمه هم نخوندم هیچی از درسا هم یادم نیست اصلا نمیدونم دردم چیه دیگه از لحاظ روانی خیلی بهم ریختم نمیدونم چیکار کنم مشاورم چند بار قبلا گرفتم ولی به همشون میگفتم دارم میخونم وقتی هم که میگفتم نخوندم اصلا یه راه حل درست نمیدادند امسال هم مجبورم انتخاب رشته کنم ولی ازاد میزنم من عاشق پزشکی ام نمیتونم به غیر اون به رشته دیگه فک کنم نگین هم اگه عاشقشی چرا نمیخونی خودمم نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم حالا برای 1401 چیکار کنم اشتباهای گدشته تکرار نشه ؟


تجربه بهم ثابت کرد فقط باز کردن کتاب و خوندن خط اول سخته.  همین ک در کتابو وا کنی و خط اولو بخونی حداقل دو ساعتی میری...  از این به بعد با خودت بگو درشو وا میکنم فقط یه خط بخونم. خط اولو که خوندگی خودش کشندگی ایجاد میکنه میری جلو....  با درس هایی که بهشون علاقه داری شروع کن. مثلا اکه مث من حالت از عربی بهم میخوره با اون شروع نکن. با زیست شروع کن مثلا

----------

